# Азбука маленького баяниста Г.И.Крылова в двух частях.



## S.BOND

Скажите где можно скачать бесплатно Азбуку маленького баяниста Г.И.Крылова?Может у кого-нибудь есть-сбросте на адрес [email protected]буду очень благодарен.


----------



## MAN

larisa писал:


> скиньте пожалуйста, азбуку маленького баяниста на [email protected]


 Уважаемая Лариса, а самостоятельно скачать пособие с указанного выше ресурса у Вас не получается?
Вот прямые ссылки:
 Крылова Г.И. Азбука маленького баяниста 1ч.
 Крылова Г.И. Азбука маленького баяниста 2ч.


----------



## Kosthenko

Alexei92 писал:


> здравствуйте! Пишу дипломную работу по методике и это книга мне очень пригодится! скиньте и мне пожалуйста если не трудно! [email protected]


Азбука маленького баяниста(Часть1+ Часть2)Крылова Г.И - соеденил 2 сборника и сжал до предела.С уважением - Коsthenko/


----------

